# I'm truly at a loss for words...REALLY!



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

I photo-shopped the registration number to protect the innocent.










Work in progress...Wait for it!










Wait for it!










Introducing "Shingle Boat" 










If you can reno a house, you ran reno a boat!














































THE END...uke uke uke


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

But they can tie a bowline


----------



## Bradhamlet (Nov 8, 2002)

That's some crazy **** right there! I guess the deck-cabin leaked?
Brad
Lancer 36


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Dude, watch the manufacturers recommended exposure.
If you are going to use three tab roof shingles at least lap them properly so the self sealing spots are under the upper shingles.
Sheesh.
If your going to do a job do it right.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Where we at, Steve?.... Saltery?

I guess home is where you find it.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

Faster said:


> Where we at, Steve?.... Saltery?
> 
> I guess home is where you find it.


Yep! Saltery Bay and good guess. What are they smoking down there anyway?


----------



## acarter92 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yea, the sad part is they didn't even put them on right, they should have used rubber roofing....


Austin


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Bilgewater said:


> Yep! Saltery Bay and good guess. What are they smoking down there anyway?


In BC? Do you really have to ask??

I'll bet it still leaks! And I would hate to see his house renos!


----------



## Bruce_L (Jun 19, 2012)

C'mon everyone, its not roofing, its non-slip !!! Duh....


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I bet that it is one of those liveaboard that never sail the boat and looking at it, it that is probably a good thing


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

SchockT said:


> In BC? Do you really have to ask??


Was thinking there might be a new variety of "BC Bud" going around.


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

PCP said:


> I bet that it is one of those liveaboard that never sail the boat and looking at it, it that is probably a good thing


At first glance I would agree but in this case, I don't think so! And if this was one of them I wouldn't have posted it. Odd-ball liveaboards are commonplace in these waters. He's got a quite a few new lines running back to the cockpit and he has some rope clutches on the cabin top. To me, it looks like he's getting it ready to go. It's a work in progress and all fresh work.


----------



## Marcel D (Apr 15, 2012)

You might be right it looks like he is going off shore das boot style.


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

hmmm, I wonder if those are 25yr shingles......


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

This really bums me out! I just spent all that time and effort and money fixing all the problems on my cabin top and I could have just done that?
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!

*farts & faints*


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

This is unbelievable. What's holding those shingles down; roofing tar? The roof doesn't have enough pitch to let the shingles drain properly, so water will accumulate under the tabs. One freeze will lift the outer edges and allow even more water under the tabs. A second freeze will have them lift right off the roof. The next breeze will blow them all away. What he should have done is to put up a pitched roof made of 2x4's and A/C plywood, with the shingles properly nailed and copper flashing at the edges. Then he'd be able to properly insulate the "attic space" between it and the cabintop and lower his winter fuel bills. He'd have to be careful about electrolysis with the copper, but it would be manageable.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I wonder if he installed those shingles with roofing nails. Watch your head!

I noticed some hardware on the forward hatch of a 26 footer in a local marina this weekend. Closer inspection revealed the hatch was a kitchen cabinet door. Gotta love those raise panels.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

Maybe he's heard Extreme Makeover is going to do a boat episode this season.....and he's got all of us beat on the odds! But good for him, if he enjoys it and catches a breeze.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Torch on roofing would have been a better choice of material.(amazing stuff) but you use what's available at the right price.Any roofer will give goodly sized chunks for free. Did you notice that he is on a boat and not wringing his hands worrying about how to get free? The perch and crabs under the dock are tasty and berries and fruit are just a walk up the road .You can keep your office job to pay for the gas to drive to the marina so you can write a cheque for the moorage and mortgage or slip out the back, Jack.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

The only thing wrong is....no rain gutters, ya know,just what the hell was this guy think'n


----------



## Bilgewater (Jul 17, 2008)

poopdeckpappy said:


> ya know,just what the hell was this guy think'n


I'm guessing...It works on houses, why not a boat? Belongs in bl's "Low buck projects"


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

It's not often you see a boat that would _look better_ with a couple of blue poly tarps stretched over it. Then again, this one isn't completely unique as I did see a couple of canal boats in England with shingles a couple of years ago, and quite a few with tarps (maybe they were hiding the shingles?).


----------



## scurvy (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I would have put a steeper pitch on it...I think a 5.12 with red shingles would have been a better choice...then you pick up attic space for storage!


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

davidpm said:


> Dude, watch the manufacturers recommended exposure.
> If you are going to use three tab roof shingles .


Take a look at fourth picture down they are not 3-tab. I believe they are starter shingles or cap. He does have them over lapped and on a stagger.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

C'mon now I'm sure with his apparent skill level he installed ice and water shield under the shingles to both stop any water leaks and seal around those pesky roofing nails. The only thing that disappoints me is he didn't shingle the sides mansard style, that would have finished it off perfectly. :hammer


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Juas when I thought I had seen everything.Appears changed to protect the guilty.marc


----------



## finding41 (Jul 19, 2011)

When roofers buy boats....


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

finding41 said:


> When roofers buy boats....


We already have a bad name now this.


----------



## daydream sailor (Mar 12, 2012)

Hes gonna do a cedar shingle sideing to finish up nicely


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

Anyone else notice the ports all open from the outside?!?!


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

dnf777 said:


> Maybe he's heard Extreme Makeover is going to do a boat episode this season.....and he's got all of us beat on the odds! But good for him, if he enjoys it and catches a breeze.


I agree, i did join in and make fun. Reality is he is prolly living aboard without care in the world. He surely isn't fretting over which non-skid to use!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

those roofing shingles make decent and inexpensive non skid--am surprised someone hadnt done this before--he looks warm and toasty and ready to sail and not die on the coach house roof--i wonder what he will place there after first major passage and how long the shingles last--could be a nonskid idea worth remembering.........


----------



## algee (Feb 28, 2010)

I think I would use a lighter color . like gray or white to keep it cooler.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

He put the horseshoe on the cabin door wrong way up. Other than that - uh - never mind.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Ship on a shingle.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

friend of mine just copped to knowing that boat...was in his neighborhood before this guy left there...a few years ago..


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

He also painted a solid brass hatch black. If that was a ferro hull he'd have the full monty.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

There's no place like home, Mr. Baggins. Inn't it?

I suppose if that's a wooden cabin house on the boat...wood house, shingle roof, makes it much easier to describe the boat to visitors. "Uh, it's a white boat with a white hull and a white deck, you can't miss it."


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

The ports are installed like that so you don't catch your Rasta braids on the annoying little knobs and the rain doesn't splash off the deck into the cabin so much.There may be other reasons too.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

I'm sure the grip is gonna be excellent! The only thing is, what happens when the sun heats up all that roofing tar! It's going to be EVERYWHERE! Hopefully he won't raft up to anyone and track it across their boats!


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Obviously, what's wrong is that the owner should have used cedar or redwood shake shingles in the first place -- they would go much better with the look of the boat.


----------



## Ritchard (Aug 15, 2011)

Canada has officially disowned that boat.

That is all.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Ritchard said:


> Canada has officially disowned that boat.
> 
> That is all.


I don't think it ever was a Canadian boat - it was granted refugee status. 

C'mon people - there MUST be a boat that fugly in the States - how about playing fair?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

the guy i know who knows that boat says is so a canuckistanian boat....he used to see it there before he escaped on his 45 ft steelie....


----------



## sww914 (Oct 25, 2008)

I submit that there are many boats with shingles on the roof. We've all seen the houseboats that are barges with a cabin built on top.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

No doubt is lost KGB agent, patiently waiting for recall notice, has built "typical small Canamerican house" same as taught in spy school before USSR fell apart. no one will think of looking for him in such shabby cabin. No boat. No cabin. See? No one even know what he is hiding in!


----------



## SeaQuinn (Jul 31, 2012)

Slate roofing is much more permanent and long lasting.....


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

SeaQuinn said:


> Slate roofing is much more permanent and long lasting.....


And no heavier than granite countertops.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Coming soon: aluminum gutters.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

Can you imagine the mess if that boat ever makes it south to the tropics. The singles will melt to a sticky goo. It will be like fly paper one step on them and you will be stuck.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

neverknow said:


> Can you imagine the mess if that boat ever makes it south to the tropics. The singles will melt to a sticky goo. It will be like fly paper one step on them and you will be stuck.


Make no mistake, even up here in the "Great White North" the sun gets hot enough to do that!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Guys,

Don't you know a mobile Chesapeake Bay Duck Blind when you see one? Fools the hell out of them......then POW.

Dave


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Guys,
> 
> Don't you know a mobile Chesapeake Bay Duck Blind when you see one? Fools the hell out of them......then POW.
> 
> Dave


Well I feel like an idiot! Of course! True genius.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I think the guy is pretty talented. Imagine the modifications he had to do to his air compressor and nail gun to shoot through fiberglass.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Also look at the second photo. Take a good look at the rigging. 

And is that a hatch or a residential sky light over the v-berth?


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

Bilgewater said:


> I'm guessing...It works on houses, why not a boat? Belongs in bl's "Low buck projects"


Yeah, except that installation wouldn't work on a house, either.


----------



## Brewgyver (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, in six pages of posts I haven't seen anybody name the make of the boat...

It's a Henry, a Henry 208, I think.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

In six pages of posts I haven't seen one from the guy who owns the thing.
I wonder if out enjoying his odd-looking boat, and not home sitting in front of a computer like the rest of us?


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

In fact, I'll bet he doesn't even have a computer.
I'll bet he just has some old sailing books. Maybe a fishing pole.
A girlfriend. Some beer.
And he thinks he can just go out and enjoy himself while the rest of us go broke making upgrades. What a jerk.


----------



## biology (Oct 25, 2012)

The image of lines running taught across that much heavy abrasive surface area and what it would do to the sheath makes my teeth hurt thinking about it... May be newer looking lines but probably won't stay that way. 

But I confess... The chimney is sweet.

Shoulda' opened up one of those portlights and taken a few interior pics for us. The settee is probably a couch with the legs sawed off and wedged in place...

hmmmmm... that gives me an idea...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Bilgewater said:


> I'm guessing...It works on houses, why not a boat? Belongs in bl's "Low buck projects"


Hey, hey, HEY!
There's more than $100 worth of shingles, roofing tar and Velux skylights in evidence, so it doesn't qualify.
Thus, the low-buck thread shall remain unsullied.
Whew.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

We ought to congratulate the green-and-black guy for doing and not just dreaming. Practical Sailor could earn some of their exorbitant price if they would track him down and monitor his boat, like they do bottom paint. He'll have problems, like the chafe Biology points out, and others as well. But some of his efforts will pay off. Most of us would probably not copy his roofing solution. But exactly how long will that roof last, if he doesn't get rolled over, as most of us never will? They used to caulk entire hulls with tar, and tallow before that. What kinds of things might this guy have done that will actually work?
I, like others, tend to accept marketing as convention and convention as dogma. And most conventional products work well. But what if the only people who sailed boats were the ones who won't pay 20 bucks for a partly-hollow tube of 3m, instead of predominantly the folks with more to spend? Would there be no more sailboats? Owning a boat would cost less. We know that the roots of our sailing interest go back to people of very modest means and with very primitive technology. Cheaper stuff can work.
We ought to send the green-and-black guy our leftover parts (ok, books, too) and ask him to keep in touch about his progress. Unless, of course, we find he's been smugly ridiculing us for being stupid enough to spend double for the picture of the boat on the blister pack.
John V


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

VallelyJ said:


> We ought to congratulate the green-and-black guy for doing and not just dreaming. Practical Sailor could earn some of their exorbitant price if they would track him down and monitor his boat, like they do bottom paint. He'll have problems, like the chafe Biology points out, and others as well. But some of his efforts will pay off. Most of us would probably not copy his roofing solution. But exactly how long will that roof last, if he doesn't get rolled over, as most of us never will? They used to caulk entire hulls with tar, and tallow before that. What kinds of things might this guy have done that will actually work?
> I, like others, tend to accept marketing as convention and convention as dogma. And most conventional products work well. But what if the only people who sailed boats were the ones who won't pay 20 bucks for a partly-hollow tube of 3m, instead of predominantly the folks with more to spend? Would there be no more sailboats? Owning a boat would cost less. We know that the roots of our sailing interest go back to people of very modest means and with very primitive technology. Cheaper stuff can work.
> We ought to send the green-and-black guy our leftover parts (ok, books, too) and ask him to keep in touch about his progress. Unless, of course, we find he's been smugly ridiculing us for being stupid enough to spend double for the picture of the boat on the blister pack.
> John V


I sympathize with your attitude - I even like some ferrocement boats - but there ARE limits and shingling a cabintop is well beyond the pale.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

VallelyJ said:


> We ought to congratulate the green-and-black guy for doing and not just dreaming.
> John V


I congratulate anyone doing it cheap and doing it effectively. But doing it cheap and INeffectively is not to be congratulated, because when, not if, the improvisation fails, the dream will die. As the old adage goes, if you haven't got the time and money to do it right, when will you have the time and money to do it again?

Don't get me wrong, I am all about cheap, and all about cross-over solutions, but for cross-overs to work, one needs to know how to work with them. If you are going to use shingles, for example, then you need to know how to install shingles so that the shingles might have a hope of doing what you want them to do..in this case, money and time could have been saved by abstaining from shingling altogether and just applying rubberized tar to the entire deck and house, and sprinkling on 10 lbs of fine aquarium gravel as non-skid.

Great Neptune, I cannot believe i am even discussing improving the viability of roofing a sailboat.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

It ain't about the shingles.


> there ARE limits and shingling a cabintop is well beyond the pale.


With no disrespect to the auther of the above,
It's about the pale.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

VallelyJ said:


> It ain't about the shingles.
> 
> With no disrespect to the author of the above,
> It's about the pale.


??  ??

*Beyond the pale*

Meaning

Unacceptable; outside agreed standards of decency.

I'd say a shingled cabintop is positively indecent.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

I know what the 'beyond the pale' means, SJB--my point, put a little too obtusely, was: who are we to say where that line is? Look at the tone of some of the posts in this thread.
I'd buy him a beer any time.
OK, I'd buy some of you guys a Chardonnay, too, just to show there's nothing personal.
John V.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

VallelyJ said:


> I know what the 'beyond the pale' means, SJB--my point, put a little too obtusely, was: who are we to say where that line is? Look at the tone of some of the posts in this thread.
> I'd buy him a beer any time.
> OK, I'd buy some of you guys a Chardonnay, too, just to show there's nothing personal.
> John V.


Yea who is to say he paid anything for the shingles. He might have got them for free and is using them as a temp. roof. I have seen many older wood boats with nothing but tar on the roofs.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

I really wonder if he is shingle or married.

I can picture the wife saying when he was cooking in his wood burning stove:
- Honey its hot here, can you go outside and open them windows? :laugher


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

That could very well be, neverknow.
Or, he might have paid twice what they're worth. In which case, we should welcome him as one of our own.
JV


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

VallelyJ said:


> That could very well be, neverknow.
> Or, he might have paid twice what they're worth. In which case, we should welcome him as one of our own.
> JV


LOL:laugher

That's only true if they said "Marine" Shingles on the package.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Right. Ship on a Shingle brand. West Marine has them. But they aren't cheap.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> snip .. in this case, money and time could have been saved by abstaining from shingling altogether and just applying rubberized tar to the entire deck and house, and sprinkling on 10 lbs of fine aquarium gravel as non-skid.
> 
> *Great Neptune, I cannot believe i am even discussing improving the viability of roofing a sailboat*.


Of course you can jones, of course you can. Look, winter is just around the corner, the boat is ready to be packed up for the year and you'll have bugger all to do with yourself other than goof around here or watch internet porn.

you are of course too old for internet porn , so ......

One does wonder why though doesn't one ? Look at the leading edge of those things .... man, that is rubbish, even I could do better than that should I be so inclined. Thankfully my dementia is not so far advanced and yep there had to be an easier way to make a complete hash of that job.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

VallelyJ said:


> Right. Ship on a Shingle brand. West Marine has them. But they aren't cheap.


WM does price match, if you can find ship shingles cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

tdw said:


> One does wonder why though doesn't one ? Look at the leading edge of those things .... man, that is rubbish, even I could do better than that should I be so inclined. Thankfully my dementia is not so far advanced and yep there had to be an easier way to make a complete hash of that job.


Exactly, he could have at least used roll roofing or torch on sheeting and done a neat job of it.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

VallelyJ said:


> I know what the 'beyond the pale' means, SJB--my point, put a little too obtusely, was: who are we to say where that line is?


Some things one just KNOWS in ones bones. 



> OK, I'd buy some of you guys a Chardonnay, too, just to show there's nothing personal. John V.


I dunno - that sounds like it has some implications in it.

I'll take a rum though. I'd take a rum on that boat for that matter.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

No holding tank so just be sure you're beyond the pail. As an aside , I carry sheets of lead in the bilge and roofing nails to apply as I live in the land of rocks If you can get your holed glass beyond the low tide line you'd be glad of your stash of torch on bits so you can bail and tow to repair. (never had to use the lead but I believe in redundancy)


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Great googly moogly!










I bet it makes good non-skid though....

MedSailor


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

> I'd take a rum on that boat for that matter.


I don't know about that idea, SloopJonB. He might look down his nose at you if you don't own a boat.


----------



## Bob142 (May 27, 2012)

Time is the only real judge of a man's efforts...

The winter rains didn't manage to get enough water in to sink the boat...I had to inquire about the colorful bubble wrap around the other boat...It seems that one of the barges that are just out of camera range tends to come adrift and bang around in the bay...https://www.dropbox.com/s/zniminn4nntg32z/P3271979.JPG?m


----------



## Shinook (Jul 13, 2012)

am I the only one that noticed a chain attached to one of the halyards?


----------



## Bob142 (May 27, 2012)

Bob142 said:


> Time is the only real judge of a man's efforts...
> 
> The winter rains didn't manage to get enough water in to sink the boat...I had to inquire about the colorful bubble wrap around the other boat...It seems that one of the barges that are just out of camera range tends to come adrift and bang around in the bay...https://www.dropbox.com/s/zniminn4nntg32z/P3271979.JPG?m


The moorage is FREE...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The redhead is one of our local ferro masterpieces. It looks like they put the rig from a 25 footer on a 10 ton boat.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

saillife said:


> Anyone else notice the ports all open from the outside?!?!


wow... I didn't


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Let's have some more:


----------



## Bob142 (May 27, 2012)

SloopJonB said:


> The redhead is one of our local ferro masterpieces. It looks like they put the rig from a 25 footer on a 10 ton boat.


I didn't realize that it was cement...maybe I should suggest that he put out a couple more fenders...


----------



## NewportNewbie (Jul 30, 2011)

PCP said:


> I bet that it is one of those liveaboard that never sail the boat and looking at it, it that is probably a good thing


What do you mean? All lines are led aft for long distance singlehanded racing!


----------



## nighthawk (Sep 25, 2013)

All I know is that I'll now feel a whole lot better concerning the outcome of some of my upcoming projects on the new(old) boat. Here I was worried about replacing backing plates and resealing mounts ans thru-hulls. Looks like a trip to Home Depot is in order!


----------



## Ferretchaser (Jan 14, 2011)

If ya let the guys from West Marine see that, they will sell it next year for 5 times the cost as non slip deck covering


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

nighthawk said:


> All I know is that I'll now feel a whole lot better concerning the outcome of some of my upcoming projects on the new(old) boat. Here I was worried about replacing backing plates and resealing mounts ans thru-hulls. Looks like a trip to Home Depot is in order!


Always remember, no matter HOW badly you f#&k it up, there's always someone who did a worse job.


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

You could be a ******* if............


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

French designer, Julien Berthier, travels the globe in half a boat called Love Love | Mail Online


----------



## darksails (Nov 19, 2013)

Bruce_L said:


> C'mon everyone, its not roofing, its non-slip !!! Duh....


lmao


----------



## oysterman23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Roof police comin soon to correct violation...low pitch requires installation of torch down material


----------



## Chas H (Sep 6, 2013)

He couldn't care less about what anyone thinks of his methods. He is on the water. He may be a student of Red Green, although I don't see duct tape. He has just as much fun (maybe more) than one of us who spent ten thousand dollars on AwlGrip topsides and now sweat bullets when docking fearful of even a little scratch. 

I'm reminded of two kids (in their 20's) who sailed into port in an old 1960's Pearson hull with a treated plywood flush deck excited to be sailing.
-CH


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

rugosa said:


> But they can tie a bowline












I always tie it so the tail is on the inside of the loop. Have I been tying it wrong the whole time? Or perhaps it doesn't matter.

Between the out-opening hatches and the chain rigging, we have a very observant group. Observant beyond any pale. Still the guy is sailing, and he's likely got it paid off. Poor workmanship or not, you need to walk a mile in his sandals. 

Regards,
Brad


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

PCP said:


> Let's have some more:


*
Just think, every one of ^^^^^ these ^^^^^
is someone's dreamboat.
...and Jimmy Buffett wrote a song about this one:










...that's Desdemona's Rocketship, the "Cosmic Muffin".

I say, HOORAY! for nonconformity!*


----------



## Bob142 (May 27, 2012)

The boat is now in Lund and yes he is still sailing...


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

PCP said:


> Let's have some more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

My first "boat" was three different lengths of a very large hemlock that had been cut and tossed into the Croton River. I am sure some of the "ropes" we lashed it together with had been clothes lines. We kept it together through the summer, swimming from it was somehow special. FUN ON THE WATER! Most of my friends were content to play on land.

It looks like a "First Boat" to me! 

I wonder if John Wilson (WoodenBoat) could start another magazine titled "FirstBoat".

Down


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

downeast450 said:


> My first "boat" was three different lengths of a very large hemlock that had been cut and tossed into the Croton River. I am sure some of the "ropes" we lashed it together with had been clothes lines. We kept it together through the summer, swimming from it was somehow special. FUN ON THE WATER! Most of my friends were content to play on land.
> 
> It looks like a "First Boat" to me!
> 
> ...


So you started with a trimaran?


----------



## Bill B (Sep 28, 2011)

Bene505 said:


> I always tie it so the tail is on the inside of the loop. Have I been tying it wrong the whole time? Or perhaps it doesn't matter.


I've been tying it as pictured ever since I was a Boy Scout, but according to my sailing instructor (and every other resource I've found since), the tail is supposed to be inside the loop.

As far as I can tell, they both hold just fine, but the tail-inside version is less likely to catch on things.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Bene505;1139449I always tie it so the tail is on the inside of the loop. Have I been tying it wrong the whole time? Or perhaps it doesn't matter.[/QUOTE said:


> Bill B said:
> 
> 
> > I've been tying it as pictured ever since I was a Boy Scout, but according to my sailing instructor (and every other resource I've found since), the tail is supposed to be inside the loop.
> ...


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> One of my instructors taught that one way was the "American bowline" and the other was the "European bowline"...


For Monte Python fans, Any idea on the land speed velocity between the two?






Regards,
Brad


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

The story I got was "The Navy ties knots with the bitter end in, The Fire department ties bitter end out".


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

SloopJonB said:


> So you started with a trimaran?


I guess so! Ha!

Down


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

When did Dr. Seuss become a NA?


----------



## casioqv (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

my repair guy is from nanaimo. he knows the originally posted boat. he didnt have much to say about it.
my re[pair guy bought his boat in nanaimo for 3000 canadian dollars and sailed it south. as it was... he is still sailing the steelie he bought there. is afloat and still sails and engine runs...why not. 
at this point he is a step ahead of my fg formosa....rodlmffao..and i bought mine for 10k and sailed after replacing engine and deck backing plate and 2 chain plates. he is only ahead because i need to get a head gasket and have engines head examined so we can rebuild my engine so i can again try to kill it.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Most of the hitches and bends we use here are mirror images of those used in Japan. If in doubt just add a series of underhanded half hitches.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Capt Len said:


> Most of the hitches and bends we use here are mirror images of those used in Japan. If in doubt just add a series of underhanded half hitches.


Is it ethical to use underhanded half hitches?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, amateurs are amateurs and not all can have good taste but professionals have an obligation to have good taste. I believe this thing was designed by a Naval Architect and in this case I'm truly at a loss for words...REALLY!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

PCP said:


> Well, amateurs are amateurs and not all can have good taste but professionals have an obligation to have good taste. I believe this thing was designed by a Naval Architect and in this case I'm truly at a loss for words...REALLY!


Watch your back, Paulo! You're going to get jumped on by the (thousands) of happy Mac26 owners out there!!


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

But Paulo, I bet you cannot waterski behind your boat.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Those opening portlights are in backwards , plus the open end of the horse shoe should point up . Other wise I like that steering wheel .


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Faster said:


> Watch your back, Paulo! You're going to get jumped on by the (thousands) of happy Mac26 owners out there!!


That is much worse than a MacGregor 26. The Macgregor 26 is a practical boat without concerns in what regards design, this one is an attempt to design a trendy MacGregor, one well designed and that is much worse, given the result.

I have nothing against Macgregors and the prof is that this summer I took some photos of a nice one that anchored near me:



Regards

Paulo


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

rugosa said:


> But they can tie a bowline


Not too mention, the end of the line appears to be smartly whipped!


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

As a former chimney sweep, I`d feel safe walking on that roof, but as a guy trying to keep his boat off the rocks, I`d seal up those edges so the wind doesn`t lift up the shingles. Anyhow you look at it, it`s an interesting solution. The roof itself could be watertight, thus making the shingles just cosmetic and controversial.

It just goes to show you once again that sailors are non-conformists at heart.

Actually, if you look at the other sailboats in the pictures, this guy seems somewhat squared away with his lines and sailcover. It`s the other boats that need some TLC, but that horseshoe really aught to be turned around. No sense in letting Your Luck run out, whatever boat of choice.

One question though, what`s With the iron ball at the base of the mast?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Andrew65 said:


> .......
> One question though, what`s With the iron ball at the base of the mast?


That's his kellet.. it's at the end of his wee bit of chain on the anchor.


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

Kellet? 

Is that some sort of centenal to holddown the Chain for better digging Power of the anchor? That`s a New term for it to me.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

PCP said:


> That is much worse than a MacGregor 26. The Macgregor 26 is a practical boat without concerns in what regards design, this one is an attempt to design a trendy MacGregor, one well designed and that is much worse, given the result.
> 
> I have nothing against Macgregors and the prof is that this summer I took some photos of a nice one that anchored near me:
> 
> ...


Alas, there is more than one Macgregor 26- the Tattoo 26 is little more than a warmed over Macgregor 26M powersailor. It is a contradiction - both Macgregor's most popular model, ...and their least popular model.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Andrew65 said:


> Kellet?
> 
> Is that some sort of centenal to holddown the Chain for better digging Power of the anchor? That`s a New term for it to me.


That's exactly what it is - slides down the rode on a separate line so you can retrieve it before raising anchor. It increases the catenary of the anchor line.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Andrew65 said:


> As a former chimney sweep, I`d feel safe walking on that roof, but as a guy trying to keep his boat off the rocks, I`d seal up those edges so the wind doesn`t lift up the shingles. Anyhow you look at it, it`s an interesting solution. The roof itself could be watertight, thus making the shingles just cosmetic and controversial.
> 
> It just goes to show you once again that sailors are non-conformists at heart.
> 
> ...


It's the outward opening ports that got me, even more than the shingles.

WTF?

And why would anyone paint a solid brass hatch black?


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

That's because not everyone thinks bling is numero oono .


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

The cannon ball(lead)l is probably lashed to the chain for catenary. It serves double duty on the down rigger for the big salmon. If you open a regular port on a sloping cabin side the rain gets in .Installed backwards it is its own shield.I might have done the same but I'm such a fashion hound . But I draw the line at shingles.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I guess hatches open out so.....


----------

